
Recent Site Isolation Improvements - twapi
https://blog.chromium.org/2019/10/recent-site-isolation-improvements.html
======
SquareWheel
Side channel attacks sure have the tendency to introduce security vs
performance tradeoffs. But it looks like they've made a pretty reasonable
decision by turning it on for only capable devices, and by starting with
highly-sensitive sites.

I definitely prefer this to the original Spectre fix of simple disabling
highly sensitive timers. As far as I know, other browsers are still using that
solution.

